# Colour questions, family of horses..



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the stud, clearly palomino:








Here is the mare. I've been told she's chesnut, but I don't see it at all. What do you think?








Here is one of their children, a 3 year old stud colt. What colour is he? It's his mane that's throwing me off:








And here is their other child, a 15 month palomino filly who appears to have a bit of sooty going on:








So, my questions. What colour is the mare? What colour is the colt? If the filly is sooty, it had to come from somewhere - do you think it's the stud or the mare?

None of this has any effect on anything, I'm just curious because I can't seem to line everything up in my head.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

The mare looks bay to me. The colt... I think he's chestnut, it doesn't look like be has any black points, and his tail it a chestnut colour. I'm not an expert on colour, but the sooty probably come from the stud, it's the same with my palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Daddy is definitely palomino. Mumma is bay - you're not going crazy, she isn't chestnut 

First baby is chestnut, with sooty. Second baby is palomino, she also probably has some sooty in there. As for where it came from... It isn't understood yet for sure. I would say daddy, his tail could be dirty but I would say that is some sooty. The rest of him looks too clean for it to be dirt IMHO


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ That. Sire looks sooty to me. The darkened legs aren't really places that mud would be, and while he's in a muddy field, his socks and body are pretty clean.


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

Just to confuse everybody... But that stallion looks like he is silver dapple palomino to me, and the cold confirms it as he looks very much silver dapple bay. (My sister breeds minis) and she got some colts the same colour as the stallion. Silver dapple + palomino. Adorable colour. I want one


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Horse color genetics is where I am the WEAKEST in knowledge. I can offer absolutely no help here.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dunfold said:


> Just to confuse everybody... But that stallion looks like he is silver dapple palomino to me, and the cold confirms it as he looks very much silver dapple bay. (My sister breeds minis) and she got some colts the same colour as the stallion. Silver dapple + palomino. Adorable colour. I want one


Well since the silver dapple gene doesn't act on red based horses, we can rule it out.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Chiilaa on the silver dapple. Not possible to have a _visibly_ silver and be palomino. 

IMO it is sooty causing the red colt's funky mane.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Mare looks bay, colt looks chestnut, filly looks palomino, but to me the stallion looks palomino dun (or dunalino if you prefer). Could just be that pic on my computer.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, no silver dapple and if he DOES carry silver, it won't express since he's red based.


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Haviris, you're right - the stud is dunalino, I completely forgot to mention that. He does frequently pass on his dun-ness as well, just not in either of the two above.


----------

